# My first experience in big events - World Dog Show - Any advice?



## marcelonor (Nov 24, 2022)

Hello! In December I will photograph the World Dog Show in Brazil. It's my first experience with access to the stage and everything. Has anyone ever covered this event? Would be grateful with advice and tips


----------



## RAZKY (Nov 24, 2022)

marcelonor said:


> Hello! In December I will photograph the World Dog Show in Brazil. It's my first experience with access to the stage and everything. Has anyone ever covered this event? Would be grateful with advice and tips





			photographing a dog show - Google Search


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2022)

Sounds fun, but maybe a little intimidating!   I've not shot a live event like this (only a few weddings some time ago).   

Have you done any other work in indoor venues? I'd start with a pretty fast lens.  A zoom would help you move around quickly.   What's your gear?

Hopefully others with more experience than I have will weigh in here.     And welcome to TPF!


----------



## marcelonor (Nov 24, 2022)

terri said:


> Sounds fun, but maybe a little intimidating!   I've not shot a live event like this (only a few weddings some time ago).
> 
> Have you done any other work in indoor venues? I'd start with a pretty fast lens.  A zoom would help you move around quickly.   What's your gear?
> 
> Hopefully others with more experience than I have will weigh in here.     And welcome to TPF!


Thank you so much for the reception! My equipment is not the best, a Canon T2i and I intend to take the 18-135mm lens. I have a faster one but it's fixed 50mm. I have two batteries and a 128g card. I don't know if I can use my external flash which would help a lot. Tripod i prefer not to take


----------



## snowbear (Nov 24, 2022)

If you bump up your ISO you might be OK, maybe use auto ISO.  If you can get into the location beforehand, you can try some test shots at different settings.  Sorry, I can't say more - I've never shot one.


----------



## Warfarin (Nov 24, 2022)

snowbear has the best advice get to the location beforehand and scope out locations to shoot from and check out what the light conditions are like and try different settings to see which is going to get the results you want.  I went to an indoor dance competition that my grandson was in.  We walked in right as the music started and I scrambled to get my camera out and didn’t get any good shots (short dance routine).  If I could have got there even 10 min earlier (I wasn’t driving) I could have gotten everything set and tested before it started.  Find good vantage points and the clearest paths to each point so you can move quickly to get different angles.  Good luck and looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## cgw (Nov 24, 2022)

Why are you covering the event? Consider what really interests you and measure it against what you can access. Indoors, fast primes rule. Unless you're shooting f2.8 zooms, variable aperture lenses are problematic for DOF issues at longer focal lengths. Keep your kit light for fast focusing and shooting. Apply charm and genuine interest to get close. Leave the ordinary competition shots to the press. Look at past coverage to see what you like and what you think is missing.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 24, 2022)

Bring dog treats.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm kidding.  Good luck.


----------

